# cotton sublimation vs DTG



## michalstrnad (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi guys,
one vendor offering "cotton sublimation" on white t-shirts.
They claim good washability etc.
You can check on this video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjlM8R1X6aY

What do you think about it, compared with DTG printers?

Michal


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

I have never seen or heard of sublimation on 100% cotton and I am not sure what language the subtitles are on the video either. Very interesting


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

When you understand the sublimation process you will understand why you cannot sublimate cotton


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

charles95405 said:


> When you understand the sublimation process you will understand why you cannot sublimate cotton



Charles, as usual, is quite correct on his information.

_


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

I think that's a regular inkjet transfer. Sublimation transfers don't stick to the shirt like that, and also you want to remove them rapidly after pressing.


----------



## michalstrnad (Aug 26, 2007)

Yes, I know, that sublimation cant be on the cotton. They just "named" it.
But I am interesting, if anybody know that method? I dont believe, that it is competitive to DTG.


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

Inkjet Tranfers are in the little leagues compared to DTG. Tho transfers are very easy way to jump into full color printing for much less expense than DTG.


----------



## michalstrnad (Aug 26, 2007)

and what about washability?


----------



## Island Designs (Sep 14, 2014)

Process is to slow compared to DTG, production is always a big concern.


----------



## michalstrnad (Aug 26, 2007)

but compare price of the printers


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

Inkjet transfers are an easy way to offer your customers full color printing without the expense of DTG. If you only get occasional requests for full color (photo's etc.) this is the way to go. You can use the inkjet printer and ink you already have (pigment ink.)

I buy 11 X 17" sheets and cut them down to 8.5 X 17" so I can do a transfer size of up to 8 X 12." If the customer wants text along with a photo, I either screen print the text or use vinyl transfers, depending upon the quantity.


----------



## Island Designs (Sep 14, 2014)

Island Designs said:


> Process is to slow compared to DTG, production is always a big concern.


Yes, more expensive start-up for DTG. About 80% of my biz is dark garments, someting to consider. Everything has it's place.


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Inkjet transfer washability in not even near DTG


----------



## rossdv8 (Dec 21, 2012)

As Charles and others said, you can't sublimate 100% cotton, just as you cannot sublimate a ceramic mug.
But if you coat the mug with polymer, guess what? You have a way to sublimate a ceramic mug. And if you impregnate the fibres of a cotton shirt with polymer, or coat the shirt with polymer, guess what? You have a way to sublimate a 100% cotton shirt.

I have experimented for some time with this, as have others. The process, when you get it right, is 100% permanent, cannot wear off, cannot wash out and withstands hot water, ironing and so on.

However, I only managed to hit the right combination of chemicals ONCE, because I was so convinced by reading stuff on this forum that it was impossible I didn't write down exactly what I used that session.

I've still got the shirts and after well over 100 washes, still wear them a couple of times a week. But no matter how many cotton shirts I've wasted since, I cannot replicate the result.

I also wrote to some of the marketers of these supposed new methods that you can see on the videos and got no answers. I can see how the idea works though. All you have to do is what I did. Saturate the cotton with a polymer liquid and set it.

The trouble is you have to have a polymer liquid that will soak into the fibres and when it is set, will not wash out. On my subbed cotton shirts (there are photos on this forum of the same shirt after around 100 hot washes over a year or more) the image transferred all the way through the cotton from outside to inside. 

But the reality is that for now, sublimation into 100% cotton might still not be commercially viable. 

I suspect the 2 pack product sold by DyePress in the USA for polymer coating things like ceramics might do the job. However, I live in the tropics and now that 100% polyester shirts are getting cheaper, these are far superior to cotton in every way. So I have stopped experimenting for now.

But I did manage to prove it can be done 'if' you hit on the right chemical.

Cheers,

RossD.


----------

